
Lincoln's Sense of Humor - wormold
http://www.kirkcenter.org/bookman/article/cracking-jokes-at-the-crack-of-doom
======
falsedan
save you a click: there's a book about Lincoln that analyses his sense of
humour, and this article is from the oldest conservative book review
publication in the US. No jokes in it

~~~
dev_dull
Yeah no kidding. How can something about humor be so dry?

------
dev_dull
> _But even seasoned students of Civil War politics and history will likely be
> impressed by the range of attacks on the president. And, lest we think our
> own age has a monopoly on partisan nastiness_

This is true, and something personal I discovered when reading about Lincoln.
He was despised by a lot of people, but truly it was a sign he was far ahead
in his thinking.

Now he’s probably one of the most universally loved presidents, a unifying
feature I think he would be proud to be known for.

